# angels hatchets and small shrimps



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

can they live together??


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Angels and hatchets yes, small shrimps will become small meals for the angels soon enough.

A very tight cover is needed for hatchets, they like to fly, yep fly, not jump.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what a *porksnorkel* is and if I really want to know. :lol:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

The Angelfish may and may not attack the Hatchet Fish's protruding/rounded abdomen, although it is a possibility. The shrimp will be-consumed-by the Angelfish.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

ok,ty for the replys guys. i may leave the hatchets in the small 20g and definetely the shrimps.

say...assuming the shrimp are healthy and quarantined...are they a healthy meal for fish? angels specifically.

porksnorkel...use ur imagination,lol.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

porksnorkel said:


> porksnorkel...use ur imagination,lol.


That's what I was afraid of.


----------

